# How do you keep more than one buck?



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 26, 2011)

What are your methods in keeping more than 1 buck? Do you keep them all in one buck pasture, separate all of them, or...?


----------



## helmstead (Jan 26, 2011)

I have, lets see...six breeding age bucks right now.  I have 4 breeding pens, where a buck is housed with the does he's to breed, and then a buck pen for overflow.  So, it's mixed.  Some are in their own pens with their ladies, and some are in the bachelor pad.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 26, 2011)

Currently I have 4-1/2 bucks (half ownership in a buck) and they all are kept in a large pasture area together (the bachelor pad) unless it's breeding season.  Then I have four breeding pens.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 26, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Currently I have 4-1/2 bucks (half ownership in a buck) and they all are kept in a large pasture area together (the bachelor pad) unless it's breeding season.  Then I have four breeding pens.


Do you have any problems with them fighting (as in, bad fighting, not just dominance issues)?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 26, 2011)

I keep my 4 bucks in a pen together. So far I have not had any problems.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 26, 2011)

Nope, they all get along great together.  They know who the leader of the pack is and defer to him, but no blood has flowed.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 26, 2011)

i have 3 bucks, i am having to keep them all seperate because of age and size differences, What a pain.  I have a 4month old, 9month old and 5 yr old, but if they were all mature bucks we would have them together. 

Right now the 5 yr old is in with the main doe herd, and the 9 month old is in with the yearling does, The buckling is in his own pen, but has adjoining pens with other animals to keep him company.  My younger two bucks are still on grain so there is no way I could keep them together.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have not kept two together so far, but my neighbor has about 8. She keeps them all in an acre pasture with her horses, and they get along just fine, even the horned ones. The only time there is any upset is if a doe in heat manages to break in to the buck pasture, then it's a free-for-all. They are all really mellow boys though, none of them have an attitude.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 31, 2011)

I kept my 2 bucklings and 2 bucks together with no problems at all. I thought for sure the big guys would fight the little ones, but there was never any problems. They stayed separate from the girls so my milk stayed tasty. But I sold one buckling, lost my two bucks and so my other buckling is in with our girls, but he will be sold soon.


----------



## dkluzier (Jan 31, 2011)

We built a buck pen with a removable wall in the middle because of having one horned buck and 3 without(and a wether).  The horned buck took our pygmy goats eye out.  We no longer have the horned buck because he was too aggressive and gave me a black eye for Christmas and now keep the bucks all together.


----------



## julieq (Jan 31, 2011)

We keep our mature bucks in one pen when they're not being used for breeding.  They do have a pecking order and do occasionally end up with bloody heads.  We don't currently have younger bucks, but in the past they've been penned together by age and size.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 31, 2011)

I try and keep anyone younger than 6 mos / 80# or so seperated from my "Big Boys"...Right now Chaos (3), Saturday and Buddy (both 8-9 mos.) are living together and Saturday (youngest) is beating the other two up at feeding time.

I'm askeered he's gonna be a handful....


----------



## lilhill (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds like you should be askeered ... verrrrry eskeered.  Maybe he's just letting the bigger guys know that he's not going to take any of their stuff.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 31, 2011)

Bullit will be able to whoop him in a couple months.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 1, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Bullit will be able to whoop him in a couple months.


Is Bullit your solid brown little tank?  If so I'm sure it'll be no time at all!


----------

